# Sergeant David Kinterknecht



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Sergeant David Kinterknecht 
*Montrose Police Department
Colorado*
End of Watch: Saturday, July 25, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, July 25, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Killed at the scene
Sergeant David Kinterknecht was shot and killed after responding to a domestic violence call.

Sergeant Kinterknecht, along with officers from the Montrose Police Department and sheriff's deputies from the Montrose County Sheriff's Department were dispatched to a home in the 16900 block of 64.50 Road at 8:30 p.m. after a report of domestic violence. As the complainant was speaking to the officers, the suspect opened fire from a garage adjacent to the house, killing Sergeant Kinterknecht and wounding two other officers. The suspect was killed at the scene.

Sergeant Kinterknecht served the Montrose Police Department for ten years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Montrose Police Department
433 S First Street
Montrose, CO 81401

Phone: (970) 252-5200

_*Please contact the Montrose Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

RIP


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Sgt. Kinterknecht


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sgt. Kinterknecht.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Sarge


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP Sgt.


----------

